# Recherche prise



## poupette83 (10 Mai 2012)

Bonjour

On vient de me donner un mac G4,
mais sans écran, j'en ai un chez moi mais de PC je pense...

aussi je suis à la recherche d'une prise "écran-mac G4"
dans quelle rubrique puis-je trouver cette pièce ??
merci.


----------



## Larme (10 Mai 2012)

C'est un Tournesol ?

Sinon, d'après MacTracker, il devrait avoir une prise mini-VGA :


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Mai 2012)

Larme a dit:


> C'est un Tournesol ?
> 
> Sinon, d'après MacTracker, il devrait avoir une prise mini-VGA :



Le Tournesol aussi a une prise "mini VGA", mais si c'est un PowerMac G4 (le seul dépourvu d'écran à la base), alors, il peut y avoir trois cas :

1) les deux premières générations (PCI GRAPHIC et AGP Graphic) ont juste une prise VGA
2) Les suivants (Cube compris) jusqu'aux Quicksilver 2001, et une partie des 2002 ont deux prises : 1 ADC et une VGA

Pour ces deux catégories, un écran VGA de PC peut y être directement connecté.

3) une partie des Quicksilver 2002 et tous les suivants sont équipés d'une prise ADC et d'une prise DVI. dans ce cas, poupette, tu as besoin d'un adaptateur DVI vers VGA si ton écran de PC ne supporte que ce type de connexion.

Voilà à quoi ressemblent ces trois connecteurs :

1) de gauche à droite : DVI et VGA (sur le DVI, le nombre de broches peut varier, il y en a trois types si je me souviens bien, mais dans le cas de l'adaptateur DVI vers VGA, il est d'office compatible avec les trois types) :



2) connecteur ADC



Pour le connecteur ADC, c'est un connecteur propre à Apple, et il n'existe qu'un adaptateur DVI vers ADC qui était fourni par Apple, et très très dur à trouver (d'occasion seulement et cher). Voici une photo du mien :


----------



## poupette83 (11 Mai 2012)

non c'est un G4 normal comme celui-ci avec 2 cases devant : un CD et un vide
http://www.1jn.com/om/images/powermacg4.jpg

la prise est assez grosse, sur un ancien j'avais une prise comme ça 
http://csimg.webmarchand.com/srv/FR...C/FFFFFF/url/adaptateur-mini-dvi-vers-vga.jpg

je crois que c'est ce qu'il me faudrait...

une autre question..  puis-je mettre "léopard" sur ce mac ??


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Mai 2012)

poupette83 a dit:


> non c'est un G4 normal comme celui-ci avec 2 cases devant : un CD et un vide
> http://www.1jn.com/om/images/powermacg4.jpg
> 
> la prise est assez grosse



À noter : les trois prises que je te montre sur les photos de mon post précédent sont les prises mâles, celles qui sont sur les cordons, pas celles de la carte vidéo qui sont, elles, leurs équivalents femelles.

Ça, c'est un Quicksilver, donc, tu peux être dans le cas 2 ou le cas 3 (ADC  + VGA ou ADC + DVI), mais à ma connaissance, il n'existe pas de carte vidéo avec ADC qui n'ait que cette seule connectique, donc, soit tu as deux prises (et vu que tu connais le VGA, la prise que tu avais "sur un ancien", la seconde doit être une DVI), soit, si la carte n'est pas celle d'origine de la machine, tu n'as possiblement qu'une seule prise, et c'est une DVI. Sur un Mac de cette époque, ce sont les seules possibilités.

ADC et DVI se ressemblent, mais ADC est un peu plus large, et les coins du carénage de la prise sont arrondis, alors que ceux de DVI sont trapézoïdaux


----------



## poupette83 (11 Mai 2012)

en effet de mémoire il y a 2 prises,
c'est la carte d'origine je pense, je te tiens au courant,
au pire je fais une photo.


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Mai 2012)

Alors, ça doit être un port DVI et un port ADC, comme sur cette carte :




Donc, si c'est bien ça, voici l'adaptateur que j'utilise pour relier mon PM G4 (le modèle d'après le tien, le dernier PM G4 d'avant les PM G5) à son écran VGA via la moins grande des deux prises, celle de gauche sur la photo. Comme tu peux voir, c'est extrêmement onéreux, et n'est à la portée que des franges les plus riches de la population. :rateau:


----------



## poupette83 (13 Mai 2012)

En faisant les photos, je m'aperçois que ça doit marcher !!
je vais forcer un peu...
qu'en penses-tu ??


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Mai 2012)

J'en pense que ton Quick Silver doit être de 2001, parce que ta carte vidéo, c'est ADC + VGA.

Donc, ça doit entrer sans forcer, mais fais attention, la prise VGA est en forme de trapèze (plus ou moins), et c'est la petite base du trapèze vers le haut, qu'il faut mettre !


----------



## poupette83 (13 Mai 2012)

ok, merci


----------

